# Using Crankbaits Thru The Ice!?



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Anyone doing this or considering it? Read article abt it in InFisherman mag. Some guy is marketing a weight to attach to middle or forward treble hook which holds the bait vertical, and you simply jig like a jigging rapala to trigger lure action. Sure it will take some experimentation to work successfully! I'm already rigging my version of the weight and will be working off my dock with some shad shaped baits!


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

IT will probably work.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

I have been thinking of the same thing. There is atleast one video on youtube about it , after watching it I thought.....you know....as long as its a sinking crankbait it should work and maybe no extra weight needed. A lure like a jigging rap has a particular design to make it act a certain way while jigging but that dont actually mean its a necessity. If you are jigging it around and crashing the bottom with it now and then its the flash and commotion that entices the fish , most crankbaits will do that when vertical jigging.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

According to one article I saw on computer, it's the "rattles" that bring them to your hole/lure. Don't know how many hours I've jigged a sonar or vibe through a dead hole in an area I knew there to be walleye at least swimming thru on food searches. The guy swears this is THE game changer! I found some shad cranks today that say they are 1/2 ounce. That should be heavy enough to get them "up&down" in a regular cadence w/o any additional weight.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I've been thinking about trying rattle traps. They hang from the top and have some weight to them. Plus they make noise. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

You can even put worm rattles in a soft body fish or leech immitation for the same effect , as long as it will sink fast enough to get down there quick.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Try a Chubby Darter or Lindy Darter. They get some great reviews. Watch some of their videos on you tube and icefishing today websites.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

quackpot said:


> I've been thinking about trying rattle traps. They hang from the top and have some weight to them. Plus they make noise.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Rattletraps work as do the ripp'n raps,want to get a few clack'n raps and try this year also. Some of the biggest eyes pulled on Erie last year came on those types of lures, just ordered some jigging shad raps also.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

These lures are the ticket for vertical jigging. I use these sometimes instead of blade baits for the spring and fall bite.
They vibrate like a blade bait, have quality hooks and they sure do look like a shad!
http://www.smacktackle.com/catalog/flitterbait.html


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Lewis said:


> These lures are the ticket for vertical jigging. I use these sometimes instead of blade baits for the spring and fall bite.
> They vibrate like a blade bait, have quality hooks and they sure do look like a shad!
> http://www.smacktackle.com/catalog/flitterbait.html


I can see these working,thanks Lewis,now I have to spend more money.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

My question is cranks tie on at the front of the lure, by the bill. Most types of blade baits or ice baits tie on the back to give a horizontal presentation and the proper action. Will the regular cranks work and will the action be right or will the be hanging vertical and be wonky??


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

I hang enough lures on my ice hole. Why would I want my lure swimming 2 ft past my hole. Vertically fishing a crank is just....ldk? not possible?


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

fishintechnician said:


> My question is cranks tie on at the front of the lure, by the bill. Most types of blade baits or ice baits tie on the back to give a horizontal presentation and the proper action. Will the regular cranks work and will the action be right or will the be hanging vertical and be wonky??



I should have mention "lipless" cranks. They move/vibrate from water resistant against a flat surface on the top/head front end. You can yo yo jig them vertically like a blade bait but most don't have enough weight to stay down vertically or to drop quick enough for good control as a blade bait does. That's why the guy developed an add on weight.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Isnt it like using chubby darters or something along those lines? Ive tried a lot of different lures for walleye on erie through the ice and I haven't had much success at all with those style of lures...most of my success came on lures where the minnows would hang horizontal not vertical...believe it gives a more life like appeal.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Maybe you wouldn't need to hang minnows(maybe a big shiner head on the forward treble?) on a crank with the potential action/sounds these things can produce? Weight to keep them vertical under the hole is the biggest "issue" I can see with the tremendous underwater currents sometimes found on Erie. Plus, Erie walleye put most of their fat/weight on by eating Shad!(ask any wildlife official if in doubt)! These lures look very much like shad to me.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I have caught some fish on lipless rattling crankbaits through the ice.

I also used them with success at Presque Isle to "call" fish to my location and then catch them, panfish and perch, on the jigging spoon with dropper presentation on the other rod. I watched this occur on my camera in the ultra clear waters there. One area with weed growth 18" off of the bottom you would see no fish and then start jigging the rattling bait and see fish raise up out of the weeds to take a look, it was fun to watch.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

god video,lindy darter


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Not necessarily a crankbait but Ive been wondering about those "flying lures" they used to sell on tv. Put a glass worm rattle in there somewhere and all that swimming action along with the rattle would be interesting to try.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

yonderfishin, you may have something with that idea.


----------



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

ive used um. inFisherman has been pimping them for years. clackin rap. feel and fish great I thought. just never caught a dang walleye on one, tried a few time. stick to what works I say. rappy, pimple, cleo,,,,,,,thank you


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

I had customers that beat the crap out of the walleye on Erie last year jigging Rattle Traps and Clackin' Raps.................Mark


----------

